# Ridgid Pro Press RP340 for sale



## Cbaker93 (Oct 2, 2017)

Comes with pro press copper jaws from 1/2"-2". Tool is lightly used and some of the jaws haven't been used at all. I'm asking $1,100 OBO. Contact me at 9856300244 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Where is Elvis when you need him?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Smells Fishy? Great price if legit though........


----------



## Cbaker93 (Oct 2, 2017)

Located in Louisiana and price is absolutely legit. Trying to sell asap


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Cbaker93 said:


> Located in Louisiana and price is absolutely legit. Trying to sell asap


Unless you go here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ and introduce yourself it won't sell here :yes:

Then move the post to "Plumbers Swap"


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm do I feel heat coming off of this post??????


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is this the tool for non-reusable sharkbite fittings?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It is. If you don't know how to run pipe, it's the real deal


----------

